# GLOSSYBOX October 2014



## ikecarus (Sep 23, 2014)

Just thought I'd kick off the thread for October since I saw the spoilers over at Ramblings Of A Suburban Mom  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Spoiler










October GLOSSYBOX boxes will contain:

~Tarte LipSurgence Lip Tint
~Vince Camuto Amore

And of course we already know that October will also contain that Nails Inc product.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />








Personally I'm really glad I've canceled Glossybox. XD


----------



## Allison H (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks for the spoiler! I'm not too interested in the Vince Camuto Amore product...fruity and floral, yuck...I don't prefer either scent! I'm interested in the Tarte item, simply because I've yet to try any Tarte product.


----------



## SaraP (Sep 23, 2014)

Yay Tarte!


----------



## Lynn Haller (Sep 24, 2014)

I am liking all three. Love the Tarte, In need of some new nail products (is it a top coat because that would be really good or a treatment?), and I may be one of the few but I love perfume samples! Wonder what the other two products will be?


----------



## Kookymama (Sep 24, 2014)

I am a fairly new Tarte fan.   I am currently using an eye primer, undereye corrector, bronzer (probably retired for winter) and an eye shadow palette from Tarte.  I have not tried a single lip product so, this is a score for me.


----------



## MaryW86 (Sep 24, 2014)

I love all 3 of the spoilers! I cant wait to see the other 2/3 items we will get!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 24, 2014)

Might have to sign up for this one.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Sep 25, 2014)

I love all three spoilers so far! Mini perfume bottles are so cute, I love tarte lip products, and I'm a nail polish hoarder. So far so good!


----------



## Justine1988 (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm excited for the tarte... first product that has really excited me from glossyboxin months


----------



## Jazbot (Sep 25, 2014)

Whoohoo glad I signed up in September...looks like the fall/winter boxes will be better!


----------



## Queennie (Sep 25, 2014)

Yay! I will have to sign up again! I cancelled last month because I hated the box, this one is great for me!


----------



## Julie Casey (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm super over all the lip products in the sub boxes....both Sept and Oct for Glossybox, 3 of the 4 PYS choice options for Birchbox October, FabFitFun Fall, PS LE Fall, PS August....as someone who mostly wears chapstick aside from a swipe of gloss on a night out, I need something different! Hopefully I can swap


----------



## felicia1995 (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm really psyched about the lip tint!

Dear god please let there be variations in polish color.

Is the fragrance a deluxe mini or a vial/spray?


----------



## lethalglam (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm so glad I unsubbed from Glossybox, I feel like it's pretty pricey and the past few months have looked veeery uninteresting for my tastes :S. Good luck, I hope you guys enjoy your boxes this month ^.^


----------



## MaryW86 (Sep 26, 2014)

There was a sample of the Vince Camuto Amore perfume in my Instyle magazine and it smells great!  I think it would be great if we received a hair accessory like a headband or cute ponytail holder.  I would also love to get a hair mask.


----------



## Justine1988 (Sep 26, 2014)

I wonder why glossybox is all of the sudden doing so many spoilers?


----------



## Queennie (Sep 26, 2014)

Juls802 said:


> I'm super over all the lip products in the sub boxes....both Sept and Oct for Glossybox, 3 of the 4 PYS choice options for Birchbox October, FabFitFun Fall, PS LE Fall, PS August....as someone who mostly wears chapstick aside from a swipe of gloss on a night out, I need something different! Hopefully I can swap


@, I would be happy to take them from you! I am absolutely loving all of these lip products in the all of the subscription boxes lately, but I could see how someone like you would not.


----------



## aweheck (Sep 26, 2014)

Justine1988 said:


> I wonder why glossybox is all of the sudden doing so many spoilers?


. Maybe because they can't seem to get the present months box out and are trying to grab more subscribers as the old cancel. I FINALLY got notification today that my September box has been set-up with a label to ship. Ridiculous that they have put out so many spoilers for October, yet have not gotten out their boxes to people who have a yearly sub, I made the mistake of paying for a years sub last April, (granted, I received a cost effective offer to do this) but when they can't get out their boxes in a timely fashion.... And you have to wait so griffin long! I won't see Septembers box for a week or longer...... And this box, October's won't get to me till November.


----------



## SaraP (Sep 26, 2014)

and the change to the cancellation policy probably has people not signing back up. I know if I was charged for 2 boxes before I even received 1 I'd jump ship. They also screwed up the gift box by raising it to $25, so no ones purchasing extra boxes now.


----------



## ikecarus (Sep 26, 2014)

sarap said:


> and the change to the cancellation policy probably has people not signing back up. I know if I was charged for 2 boxes before I even received 1 I'd jump ship. They also screwed up the gift box by raising it to $25, so no ones purchasing extra boxes now.


Haha yeah that's basically me. I cancelled as soon as they changed their policy because there's no way I'm getting suck with them for two months when I'd rather wait for spoilers/new promo codes every month before signing back up. The gift box price is also not helping. XD


----------



## Alicia Loves (Sep 26, 2014)

sarap said:


> and the change to the cancellation policy probably has people not signing back up. I know if I was charged for 2 boxes before I even received 1 I'd jump ship. They also screwed up the gift box by raising it to $25, so no ones purchasing extra boxes now.


I'm so sad about the gift box change! It also makes zero sense when you can subscribe for another box for less...then again you might forget to cancel it and glossybox has you for another box. So maybe it does make a little sense now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Still miss them though. I'd never sign up for two boxes.


----------



## SaraP (Sep 27, 2014)

There have been months that I purchased 6 gift boxes! I love grabbing an extra box when there is something I love, like this months lip tar would have got me to purchase another box. Too bad, Glossybox we had a good run.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 27, 2014)

So, is it true? We can no longer buy gift boxes for $12?


----------



## SaraP (Sep 27, 2014)

It use to be $15 now it's $25


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 27, 2014)

sarap said:


> It use to be $15 now it's $25


Thanks. I think I was thinking after ebates. Bummer it was changed.


----------



## Kookymama (Sep 30, 2014)

Another photo of the perfume.


----------



## amidea (Oct 1, 2014)

i might restart my sub for this one (i'm a sucker for mini perfumes, and fruity/floral sounds good to me.  plus, tarte.)

i've been checked out of glossybox for a while now - is there likely to be a code anytime soon? i know flawless floating around but it comes up as expired.

eta: apologies in advance, i know this question is asked ALL THE TIME and if there's a gb faq section, please point me in the right direction!  otherwise, can someone remind of how to use points if you don't have an active sub?  i thought there used to just be an option where you pay, but i don't see it now.


----------



## girlnamedpete (Oct 1, 2014)

I finally have enough Glossydots for a free box!  I have no idea how to do it or if it's only for an "extra" box or if I can use them to pay for a month of my monthly sub?


----------



## Kristen121 (Oct 1, 2014)

Not super excited about the spoilers, but looks like I'm getting this month's box whether I want it or not since I didn't realize the cancellation policy had changed. I resubbed because I wanted the September box and was really not happy when I cancelled yesterday to find I have to get October's box now too.


----------



## SaraP (Oct 1, 2014)

amidea said:


> i might restart my sub for this one (i'm a sucker for mini perfumes, and fruity/floral sounds good to me.  plus, tarte.)
> 
> i've been checked out of glossybox for a while now - is there likely to be a code anytime soon? i know flawless floating around but it comes up as expired.
> 
> eta: apologies in advance, i know this question is asked ALL THE TIME and if there's a gb faq section, please point me in the right direction!  otherwise, can someone remind of how to use points if you don't have an active sub?  i thought there used to just be an option where you pay, but i don't see it now.


There is almost always a code, but they are mostly for an extra item. I'll see if I can find one for you...



girlnamedpete said:


> I finally have enough Glossydots for a free box!  I have no idea how to do it or if it's only for an "extra" box or if I can use them to pay for a month of my monthly sub?


There is a redeem dots button. I believe they will send your next box free, but I would get an email or facebook confirmation on that.


----------



## girlnamedpete (Oct 1, 2014)

sarap said:


> There is almost always a code, but they are mostly for an extra item. I'll see if I can find one for you...
> 
> There is a redeem dots button. I believe they will send your next box free, but I would get an email or facebook confirmation on that.


Thanks, Sara!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 1, 2014)

sarap said:


> There is almost always a code, but they are mostly for an extra item. I'll see if I can find one for you...
> 
> There is a redeem dots button. I believe they will send your next box free, but I would get an email or facebook confirmation on that.


I think the redeem button went away. I emailed them a few weeks ago to redeem for an extra box this month.


----------



## SaraP (Oct 1, 2014)

No, it's still there. Go to the dots on the top of the page, it will take you to the past reviews for points you've done and the redeem dots is at the top. Hope that was clear...


----------



## Kookymama (Oct 2, 2014)

GBGLAM is a code for a Glamglow Mud
 
I looked into the Glossydot business and even though I have a 3 month sub that ends with the October box, here is the message I get:

You do not have any active subscriptions. To get started with Glossydots, go ahead and shop now! 

So I must have to renew to be considered Active.  Funny, because I have to "cancel" in order not to be charge for another 3 month sub.  They got the best of both worlds.


----------



## liilak (Oct 2, 2014)

Yep, it's really annoying.  I got 1000 points as a sorry for having one of gift boxes cancelled, and I couldn't spend it on the September box because I wasn't subscribed, so I had to pay $21 and then use the points for October.  Then I cancelled my account just so there wouldn't be a screwup and the points reappeared again and my sub said it'd end Sept!  So I emailed them an angry email and had to wait a few days before they got back to me- they said they overrid the system to put me down for an October box.  I actually doubt their system's competency and I will email them again later this month to make sure I'm getting one.



Kookymama said:


> GBGLAM is a code for a Glamglow Mud
> 
> I looked into the Glossydot business and even though I have a 3 month sub that ends with the October box, here is the message I get:
> 
> ...


----------



## Kookymama (Oct 2, 2014)

The other stressor I have right now is there is no way for me to convert back to a monthly sub.   I have to cancel and than resub.   I have been trying to figure out when to do that so, I ensure I get the last box on my sub - October and resub for just November.  Anyhoo......


----------



## liilak (Oct 2, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> The other stressor I have right now is there is no way for me to convert back to a monthly sub.   I have to cancel and than resub.   I have been trying to figure out when to do that so, I ensure I get the last box on my sub - October and resub for just November.  Anyhoo......


I detest their customer service.  I had to facebook message them and email them multiple times before getting a reply.  And I tried calling multiple times but each time the line was busy and there's no way to leave a message.


----------



## amidea (Oct 5, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> GBGLAM is a code for a Glamglow Mud
> 
> I looked into the Glossydot business and even though I have a 3 month sub that ends with the October box, here is the message I get:
> 
> ...


fyi, for anyone who doesn't have an active sub at the moment, i figured out how to reactive using glossydots.  if you go to your history of subscriptions, and click "reactivate", the option to use glossydots comes up.  

eta: no codes with glossydots though...


----------



## evildrporkchop (Oct 8, 2014)

The entire October box revealed:

http://campaigns.glossybox.com/us/october_2014_sneak_peek


----------



## v0ltagekid (Oct 8, 2014)

evildrporkchop said:


> The entire October box revealed:
> 
> http://campaigns.glossybox.com/us/october_2014_sneak_peek


What do u think of the box?

I hope I get flush, I already have awakening!

I also hope I get the hair oil, my hair is so weak lol.. 

I am really excited about the box. Not into fragranace, but the bottle is so cute I'll just display it

Thanks for posting this!!


----------



## Justine1988 (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm really happy with this box, I think I'll use everything (hoping for a variation other than the volume hair product).

I wonder if they are revealing the box every month now?


----------



## Kookymama (Oct 8, 2014)

I am happy with the box.  What I love is its all stuff I will use/try but am not familiar with.  This is what I love about Glossybox and why it works for me every month.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Oct 8, 2014)

Yea, honestly I don't think I've ever been disappointed with Glossybox. 

Regardless if I hate an item or two that month, they are usually good value anyway and make a great gift.

Also, these subscription companies always say their goal is to introduce new products to us, and I think Glossybox always does!

Love them!


----------



## SaraP (Oct 8, 2014)

I love Glossybox, but I have a feeling they lost subbies because of the new cancellation policy. They must need to hype the boxes to increase sales...they have rarely done a full spoiler box, normally we get 2 or 3.

Looks like a nice rounded box, I'd be purchasing a gift box if they hadn't screwed that pricing up!


----------



## Justine1988 (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm pretty impressed with the products, but also that three of them are full sized (nail polish, hair product, tarte lip product).


----------



## EdieEm (Oct 8, 2014)

I had been regretting being chained to this box with a six-month sub, but I dunno, starting to feel the Glossy flow a little bit now.


----------



## amidea (Oct 9, 2014)

i've been on a break from glossybox in a looong time, but i'm glad i resubbed for this month!  when i canceled, there was almost always at least one product per box i wasn't loving (which is fine by me, i knew what i was signing up for) but i actively look forward to trying all of these things.  i am pleased  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Allison H (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm excited for this box. I just checked "tracking", and it says it'll be delivered between 11/1/14-11/13/14. I've actually never had a box come that late, so if that ends up being it's actual shipping/delivery date I can't complain much I suppose. It'll be funny to get an October box in November though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## adinafloyd (Oct 9, 2014)

I hope I get the flush, the awakening looks way to pale for me. I also hope for the Proganix Volume....and seeings how I do not use nail polish I am willing to trade that, I also have the Essie polish (Madison Ava-hue) and the OCC lip tar in authentic from last month if anyone is interested..Im looking for face and eye creams.

Not sure if I am allowed to post that here...Im a newbie, if I messed up Im sorry, let me know and Ill edit


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 9, 2014)

I like the looks of this box way better Sept.  At this rate I'll probably get my Sept and Oct boxes at the same time.  LOL!

I hope I get the volume products, but no real preferences on the tarte or mask.  I am excited to try the polish top coat!


----------



## JenniferV (Oct 9, 2014)

I got my box today.  It was sent to me to review so it came early.  Anyway, I loved the variations I received!



Spoiler


----------



## felicia1995 (Oct 9, 2014)

Allison H said:


> I'm excited for this box. I just checked "tracking", and it says it'll be delivered between 11/1/14-11/13/14. I've actually never had a box come that late, so if that ends up being it's actual shipping/delivery date I can't complain much I suppose. It'll be funny to get an October box in November though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You might still be in luck. I've found that their shipment estimates can be way off, like 3 weeks off. When I saw estimated delivery dates halfway into the next month, I sent them a nastygram, but then the box showed up a day or two later. They didn't overnight it or anything. Even so, a delivery window of 12 days is kind of ridiculous.


----------



## sylarana (Oct 9, 2014)

Love this box. This may be my favorite glossybox ever!


----------



## SaraP (Oct 10, 2014)

@@JenniferV Good gravy, do you live next door to the warehouse or something!!! That's the earliest box I've ever seen!


----------



## Lynn Haller (Oct 10, 2014)

I am super excited for this box!  Especially after seeing how lame both my BB and Ipsy are this month!  Lol!  Mine says its in pack mode, but not expected to arrive until 11/1-11/13 which would be pretty typical for my GB.  I am excited to try that top coat!


----------



## Andieking (Oct 10, 2014)

Sweet! So my account also says the estimated delivery dates are Between 11/1/14 and 11/13/14 which I was like *grumble grumble* about, but I checked backdoor tracking just for the heck of it and it was shipped today, so I will probably have my October Glossybox next week sometime!


----------



## JenniferV (Oct 10, 2014)

sarap said:


> @@JenniferV Good gravy, do you live next door to the warehouse or something!!! That's the earliest box I've ever seen!


No, they sent it to me to review, so it came earlier.  I subscribe too and haven't gotten that box yet!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Oct 11, 2014)

Knights of Columbus! I got my GB today. My variation included the Proganix Volume spray, Tarte Flush lip pencil, and Sesha Hyrdro sheet mask. I don't normally have issues with late GlossyBoxes, but this is the earliest I've ever gotten mine. It arrived at the same time as my Birchbox!


----------



## MissTrix (Oct 13, 2014)

I _think _I'm getting an October box. I was charged for one anyway. I cancelled 2 days after so I hope they still send one.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Oct 13, 2014)

Mine is still in "pack."  But I'm OK with that.  It looks like the early group is getting the Volume spray and I really would prefer one of the other two varieties.  So maybe if mine ships a week and a half later, I'll get something else there.


----------



## felicia1995 (Oct 13, 2014)

I just got a shipping email. I'm so jelly of the pretty boxes that the German and French GBs are shipping out this month. The French version is the same as the U.S. Mother's Day box, and the German box has a pop art theme.


----------



## Kookymama (Oct 13, 2014)

I loved the US Mother's Day box!  I hope something like that comes our way again soon.


----------



## nichayes (Oct 13, 2014)

Hope I get a shipping email soon. Im excited to try the perfume and that tarte lip product. Also Im excited to try the nails inc top coat. Whohoo bring it on already. Glossybox


----------



## Moonrok (Oct 14, 2014)

Still haven't got my September box and no one at Glossybox seems to care! Hoping I actually get this one!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 14, 2014)

I didn't get one either (a Sept box) I finally had to message them on Facebook and open and investigation with USPS


----------



## felicia1995 (Oct 14, 2014)

I received both my Birchbox and Glossybox today...I think Mercury must be in retrograde or something.

I received the Proganix Volume Root Boost. I was relieved to find that the Nails Inc. was indeed a matte top coat instead of a cement/taupe gray polish. I'm excited to try the sheet mask. The perfume bottle is adorable, but the jury is still out on the fragrance. When I first put it on it was almost sickly sweet, but the dry down is much better. The Tarte pencil is a dupe for me from the Sephora Give Me More Lip set, but I do like it. What is the difference supposed to be between the Lipsurgence Lip Tints and the Power Pigment pencils? Are the Power Pigment pencils Tarte's answer to Clinique Chubby Stick Intense?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm so freaking irritated. My September box was probably stolen, I opened an investigation with USPS and after telling me they would get back to me in two days, (it was more like four days)...their investigation concluded today and the result? "It was probably stolen and you should contact the shipper for a replacement"  uhhhhh..thanks?

What a waste of time.  

Luckily GlossyBox "said" they would send another September box, which is generous of them, but I don't really feel like it's their fault, it's clearly an lazy USPS delivery person who didn't feel like taking my box ALL the way up my stairs OR back to the truck and leaving me a note for pick up. 

Anyway at this rate I'll probably get my October box before I get my September box.  Le sigh.


----------



## Kookymama (Oct 15, 2014)

@@Bizgirlva ~ That is so frustrating.  I hope you get your box soon.


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 15, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> I'm so freaking irritated. My September box was probably stolen, I opened an investigation with USPS and after telling me they would get back to me in two days, (it was more like four days)...their investigation concluded today and the result? "It was probably stolen and you should contact the shipper for a replacement"  uhhhhh..thanks?
> 
> What a waste of time.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry to hear about your box delivery troubles  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I got that whack response from the USPS when one of my packages were missing too. I ordered a lipstick from a small indie company and they said they had issues with the usps "losing" the products that she shipped, but she reshipped another one and offered me a 20% discount on my next purchase.

I hope that Glossybox  replaces it, and if they give you a hard time, threaten to dispute the charge b/c they want to be helpful all of a sudden after you do that.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 15, 2014)

It's a bummer, but it's just a box of makeup. No biggie. They'll show up eventually.  

I could talk to my PO about not leaving any packages at all and I'll just pick them up in the mornings, I may just go back to getting everything sent to work.  Just stinks on Saturdays.  

I see no reason to dispute the charges, Glossy sent the box, and it tracked all the way to delivered status.  I'd like to dispute my postal carrier though for being a lazy ass.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 15, 2014)

Just a reminder - if you're going to cancel for November, do it today - it's the 15th.  I just cancelled the sub for my mom and the little blurb assured me that her last box would be October.  We'll see.  The only thing she might use is the mask.  

Ahh well.  Also, it looks like we're getting identical boxes based on shipping/delivery dates.


----------



## Kookymama (Oct 15, 2014)

@ ~ Thanks for the reminder.   I have a 3 month sub that I don't want to be charged for again so, I was trying to figure out when to cancel.  For some reason I had it in my head to wait until after my October box shipped.  That would have been a bad idea.  So, thank you, thank you!

I plan to sign up for November as I still love me a GLOSSYBOX..   Hopefully a good code pops up.  I think we may be getting a lipstick.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 15, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> @ ~ Thanks for the reminder.   I have a 3 month sub that I don't want to be charged for again so, I was trying to figure out when to cancel.  For some reason I had it in my head to wait until after my October box shipped.  That would have been a bad idea.  So, thank you, thank you!
> 
> I plan to sign up for November as I still love me a GLOSSYBOX..   Hopefully a good code pops up.  I think we may be getting a lipstick.


You're very welcome!!   I will cancel soon as well, but I'm trying to figure out why my referral points haven't posted before I anger the GB gods by cancelling.  I'm on a 3 month sub on my acct and the last box is November.  Gimme those Glossydots!!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amyd1259 (Oct 15, 2014)

If I subscribe now, will I get an October box or a November box? Their mid-month charging confuses me.


----------



## Kookymama (Oct 15, 2014)

@ ~ Good Luck.  I hope it works out.

I just canceled and got an automated email.  It starts with "HELLO, (MY LAST NAME)".  All Camps, No first name or Mrs.  These kinds of things make me wacky.  Anyway, they wanted to hear why I canceled.  So, I sent an email and mentioned the real reason is there was no way to switch my sub.  I couldn't go monthly or for a year for that matter.  So, I was forced to cancel due to this new locked in policy.  I was very nice about as its really only a minor annoyance but, I think they can do better.


----------



## Kookymama (Oct 15, 2014)

AmyD1259 - If you subscribe in October and there are still October boxes left (which there are), you will get October.

I am already getting October so, when I resubscribe, I also need to wait for this one to sell out or for November 1.

Hope that helps.  Its so flippin confusing sometimes.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 15, 2014)

amyd1259 said:


> If I subscribe now, will I get an October box or a November box? Their mid-month charging confuses me.


October.  Make sure you use the GlamGlow code to get a nice treat with your first box!


----------



## amyd1259 (Oct 15, 2014)

Awesome! Thanks!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MUHoarder (Oct 15, 2014)

SHUT THE FRONT DOOR! My Glossybox arrived today - and it came before my Birchbox!  That is the first time in the history of subscription box world.

It might be my favorite box  yet = love the Tarte, mask, nail top coat, and i got the volume spray which is exactly what i hoped for.  Not sure about the perfume but I've got a nice collection of pretty mini perfume bottles going.  AND they remembered the Glam Glow sample. 

I am speechless...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 15, 2014)

Well as predicted my Oct box arrived before my Sept replacement box.

I'm still at at a work event so I won't get to play with everything until tomorrow night, but I made my bf open my box at home so I could determine which box it was.

Oh GB I'm about to give up on ever seeing that sept box.


----------



## dancersmum (Oct 15, 2014)

hmmmm - I have a 12 month sub that is supposed to end in November - I don't want to it auto renew - when you do think I have to hit cancel by?


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 15, 2014)

dancersmum said:


> hmmmm - I have a 12 month sub that is supposed to end in November - I don't want to it auto renew - when you do think I have to hit cancel by?


Nov 15.


----------



## Kookymama (Oct 15, 2014)

@@dancersmum ~ Is your last box the November one? If so, I think you want to cancel by November 15th to avoid being locked into a 12 month sub starting with the December box.


----------



## dancersmum (Oct 15, 2014)

@[email protected] - thanks ladies - will definitely have to do that.  I don't want to auto resub for 12 months at full price!  I love glossy but since the gift box went up in price and they made it harder to cancel - I just may take a break from glossy (though they are still my fav sub box).


----------



## Jill Cortright Nolan (Oct 15, 2014)

Wow, some of you already have your boxes? I was just excited that mine shipped today! Though I got my Birchbox last week, so I can't complain! And my Boxycharm shipped yesterday.


----------



## abreeskye (Oct 16, 2014)

I can't believe it ... what has gotten into Glossybox this month?!  I GOT MY BOX TODAY TOO!  Wow!  Have they turned themselves around with their shipping time?!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 16, 2014)

abreeskye said:


> I can't believe it ... what has gotten into Glossybox this month?!  I GOT MY BOX TODAY TOO!  Wow!  Have they turned themselves around with their shipping time?!


Sigh.  Still in pack mode here.  ;(


[SIZE=.85em]APPROXIMATE DELIVERY DATE:[/SIZE] Between 11/1/14 and 11/13/14


----------



## Allison H (Oct 16, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> &lt;p&gt;Sigh. Still in pack mode here. ;(
> 
> 
> APPROXIMATE DELIVERY DATE: Between 11/1/14 and 11/13/14


Same here...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kookymama (Oct 16, 2014)

Pack stage over here too.  I doubt mine will ship until next week.   Can't wait.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Oct 16, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> Sigh. Still in pack mode here. ;(


Same here, but I'm OK with that.  I usually get mine just before the end of the month, so I'm used to that.  Plus, I'd like a different variety of the hair product than everyone else has been getting so far (since I heard there were 3 possibilities), and it seems like boxes that ship at different times usually have different varieties on items that are variable.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 16, 2014)

dancersmum said:


> hmmmm - I have a 12 month sub that is supposed to end in November - I don't want to it auto renew - when you do think I have to hit cancel by?


I had a three month sub when this new policy went into effect and on the last month, I signed up for the month to month sub and didn't cancel the old 3 month one. I got and email from them telling me my 3 month would auto renew unless I replied to the email which I did, telling them not to renew as I already signed up for the month to month. They wrote back and said the would not renew the old 3 month sub. So I think they will email you first before renewing your account but to be safe I would cancel yours just in case things have changed. This is just how mine played out.


----------



## aweheck (Oct 16, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> I had a three month sub when this new policy went into effect and on the last month, I signed up for the month to month sub and didn't cancel the old 3 month one. I got and email from them telling me my 3 month would auto renew unless I replied to the email which I did, telling them not to renew as I already signed up for the month to month. They wrote back and said the would not renew the old 3 month sub. So I think they will email you first before renewing your account but to be safe I would cancel yours just in case things have changed. This is just how mine played out.


 I will have a simularly ending sub in a few more months, but by then I'll have 3 or 4 boxes of glossy dots accumulated. Can I cancel getting charged for another years sub, and then go and use my glossy dots? Sorry if this has been addressed before... I missed it!


----------



## Justine1988 (Oct 16, 2014)

Got my box today (got shipping notice, but tracking never updated). I got the flush and it's too pink for my coloring (warm toned light skin, blue eyes, brown hair). I never give up on a lip color so ill see if layering it with a lip gloss, or the lip tar from last month makes me like it better.

The perfume reminds me of another perfume, but I can't pinpoint it. Not exactly my taste, but nice. The bottle is super cute.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 16, 2014)

Justine1988 said:


> Got my box today (got shipping notice, but tracking never updated). I got the flush and it's too pink for my coloring (warm toned light skin, blue eyes, brown hair). I never give up on a lip color so ill see if layering it with a lip gloss, or the lip tar from last month makes me like it better.
> 
> The perfume reminds me of another perfume, but I can't pinpoint it. Not exactly my taste, but nice. The bottle is super cute.


Mom's box arrived today (kind of forgot she was still getting one).  The poor thing was so excited to get another awesome product like the Vichy cream,but I just couldn't sell her on the hydro mask.  I think she'll try the root lift, but the nails/tarte in flush/etc was a wash.  

Can't wait to see what I get!  Woot!


----------



## Kookymama (Oct 16, 2014)

Wow! My box has shipped and should arrive on Wednesday. Yeah, it will get here the day after I have gum surgery - wah,wah...





Sorry, its all I could think about. Had to insert Debby Downer.I have had way too much sugar today.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 17, 2014)

aweheck said:


> I will have a simularly ending sub in a few more months, but by then I'll have 3 or 4 boxes of glossy dots accumulated. Can I cancel getting charged for another years sub, and then go and use my glossy dots? Sorry if this has been addressed before... I missed it!


I hope someone will chime in and be able to answer you on the Glossy dots that may know more about how it works.

I have been accumulating them since over a year ago ( I have almost enough for 2 free boxes ). I do know that you have to have an active subscription to redeem them on the website. But I believe you can call them to redeem them if you don't have an active sub. Unless something has changed.


----------



## dancersmum (Oct 17, 2014)

I emailed them as I can never contact via phone.  Before I cancelled I have already arranged for all my dots to be used for boxes (in my case Dec &amp; Jan) after my sub is finished.  You have to do this before you sub ends as far as I am aware.

Even though I do have an active sub - it wouldn't let me do it on the website!


----------



## Kdlane (Oct 17, 2014)

dancersmum said:


> I emailed them as I can never contact via phone.  Before I cancelled I have already arranged for all my dots to be used for boxes (in my case Dec &amp; Jan) after my sub is finished.  You have to do this before you sub ends as far as I am aware.
> 
> Even though I do have an active sub - it wouldn't let me do it on the website!


I think this may be a new change. As I was going cancel my subscription the other day and this notice came up that said I wouldn't be able to use my glossydots until I resigned back up.  So I just updated my cc on file to a benign (old) card.  This is what I have done in the past, so I am able to chose if I want the next box or not.

Sorry that's really not answering your situation since you still have an active account.  I would try to call them if they don't respond to your email.


----------



## dancersmum (Oct 17, 2014)

I already have mine arranged for boxes in Dec &amp; Jan after my sub runs out - they responded to my email pretty quickly and sorted it out!

But I just got my Oct box to my shipping address - wowsers - my account said it was going to arrive between nov 1 and nov 13 - ummmm I'm happy its early!  And a little stunned it was so fast (8 days earlier than my Sept box).


----------



## sefkhet (Oct 18, 2014)

I got mine yesterday - can't believe it came so early! I got the volume Proganix (which I'm hoping to trade - posted in the Glossybox trades, if you're interested), the Tarte power pigment in Awakening, and the Sesha mask in hydro. I'm really pleased with this month's box, overall. I like the Tarte a lot, the perfume is nice (although very, very girly) and the bottle is adorable. It seems like I always wind up being more impressed with my box after I get it than I am when I see spoilers, which is a lot better than feeling let down after the box arrives.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MoiSurtout (Oct 19, 2014)

Sorry if this has come up before, but did anyone else get a $40 unique voucher for hellofresh.com? I think it was in the box under the tissue paper. 

I got two boxes at once (Glossybox and Frenchbox) but I'm pretty certain the card was in Glossybox. But I haven't seen it mentioned anywhere at all.


----------



## sldb (Oct 19, 2014)

I got one.


----------



## sefkhet (Oct 19, 2014)

MoiSurtout said:


> Sorry if this has come up before, but did anyone else get a $40 unique voucher for hellofresh.com? I think it was in the box under the tissue paper.
> 
> I got two boxes at once (Glossybox and Frenchbox) but I'm pretty certain the card was in Glossybox. But I haven't seen it mentioned anywhere at all.


I did; it's for new customers only and I've subscribed in the past, so it doesn't work for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 19, 2014)

Holy cow guys!  Guys my September box JUST showed up.  I plugged in my tracking number and it sure does say it was delivered Oct 2nd!

I just went out to run the laundry downstairs and it was sitting there on my bottom step!  What the crap?

Well I guess I can let GB know not to send the replacement!  

I know this is October, so I quickly run down my Sept variations:  Got the she's pampered nail polish, reddish color, I think it's much more seasonable than the pink.  I got black dahlia lip tar, whoa I dunno about that I think I would have liked the orange/metallic.  I might swatch it and throw it up for trade. And I got the Vert conditioner.  

To stay on topic, I was very pleased with my October box:  my variations were the Volume root boost spray, Tarte in flush, Botanical hydro mask.  Did anyone else think the top coat took a long time to dry?  I've never used a matte top coat so I didn't know what to expect.  Also like others mentioned, the perfume packaging is adorable!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 19, 2014)

Oh yeah I got the hello fresh voucher.  I subscribe to it.  It's wonderful!  Expensive, though, but no more expensive if you eat out A LOT and some of the meals can stretch to double what they say.

It's worth the investment if you want a 30 min meal where you just pull the bag out of the fridge, chop, cook and eat.  The biggest pain in the neck is cleaning up!  I like that you get to pick your meals each week and I pretty much already know what I'm having for dinner (and sometimes lunch the next day) 3 nights a week.  

Planning dinner in my house used to goe like this:
Me to boyfriend: What do you want for dinner tonight?

Him: Food...food type things....

Me: Ugh....dominos again?

Him: .... (playing a video game)

Me: I'll place the order....

After Hello Fresh: 

Me: What do you want for dinner tonight?

Him: Food,...food type things..

Me: You have 3 choices...choice A, b or c

Him: Meal choice x

Me: I make it, you clean up?

Him: Deal

So much easier and tastier than Dominos.


----------



## SaraP (Oct 19, 2014)

@@MoiSurtout Yes it was in the Glossybox. I haven;t received mine yet, but Instagram is showing them in all the boxes.


----------



## SaraP (Oct 19, 2014)

Also I can't remember if it was in this thread - People having problems redeeming glossydots even with an active subscription - I emailed them and this was the response:

Thanks for writing in! We're sorry that you are having difficulty redeeming your GLOSSYDOTS.

Currently, subscribers with fixed rate plans are not able to redeem online. In the meantime, we will be able to redeem your GLOSSYDOTS for you.

Since the last box in your 12-month plan will be November, we have deducted 2000 GlossyDots from your account and reserved a free December and January GLOSSYBOX for you!

Kindly note that the free boxes will not appear on your online dashboard, but this email is a confirmation of the orders.

Be sure to cancel the 12-month renewal charge by the deadline on November 14, 2014. Otherwise, the plan will renew in December, creating duplicate boxes. If you wish to reactivate the plan, please do so any time afterFebruary 1.

Sincerely yours,
from GLOSSYBOX


----------



## Kookymama (Oct 20, 2014)

I received my glossybox today.  Super fast!   I received:

Tarte Power Pigment - Awakening.   A very pigmented formula in pink.  It says its nude-hued which I get but, I may need a pencil underneath to make it a bit more wearable.  Minty.

Proganix Anit-Fade Weightless Argan Oil + UV Protection.  I do color my hair.  I will give this a try tomorrow.

Nails Inc. - Westminster Birdge Matte Top Coat.  This will go to my daughter. 

Vince Camuto - I will wear this

Sesha Hydro Mask -  I will use this tonight.  I love playing around with masks.

This is a nice box.  Nail Products are not my favorite as I don't use them.  So, when they are included its only 4 products for me.  Luckily they aren't always and we are due for a non nail box.  Let's go November!


----------



## nichayes (Oct 20, 2014)

I really want to try hello fresh, 3 meals in a kit right? Ive needed dinner inspiration lately. And not having to shop for the ingredients sounds great.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 20, 2014)

Yes you select 3 of the 5 choices they have for that week, they always have a chicken, veggie/non meat and seafood choice. I've discovered some really easy great ways to prepare foods/veggies.

It's a huge time saver! But it's pricey!

However we still ordered dominos tonight. Ha!


----------



## aweheck (Oct 20, 2014)

I recieved my box today! I love the Amore perfume! *Thumbs-up*

I recieved the Proganix Volume. I really don't need any volume in my hair, this may go to a friend. Nice that this is full size! *okay*

The nail's inc matte finishing polish is interesting, can't wait to try it out, nice that this is also full size! *Thumbs-up*

SESHA mask is some thing I'm looking for ward to on a night when my hubby's on graveyard and I can do a home spa night! *Thumbs-up*

I recieved the Tarte 'Flush' power pigment, so nice that it is full-size! I'm not sure that this color is for me, looked like a possible color when I just gave it a try with a layer of beige over it, like the hint of mint! Again another full size! *Thumbs-up*

Great Box for me, and came in an acceptable time frame! Thanks Glossybox!


----------



## fabgirl (Oct 21, 2014)

Ugggh. So disappointed. Got another Awakening and the antifade. Uuugghhhhhh. I already got Awakening w/ popsugar. Useless color. And antifade? Only good if you color. Ugh. Sorry. End of rant


----------



## fabgirl (Oct 21, 2014)

Ugggh. So disappointed. Got another Awakening and the antifade. Uuugghhhhhh. I already got Awakening w/ popsugar. Useless color. And antifade? Only good if you color. Ugh. Sorry. End of rant


----------



## Lynn Haller (Oct 21, 2014)

Hooray!  Got my box, this is the earliest EVER!  According to my account, it shouldn't be here until 11/1-11/13.  I got the anti-fade and the hydro mask, both great for me!  Love the perfume!  Can't wait to try the topcoat.  I saw a mani on pinterest that looked like a French manicure, the whole nail was black, but matte top coat where the pink would be and glossy where the white tips would be.  It looked really cool, may give something like that a try.


----------



## liilak (Oct 21, 2014)

What do  you think of HelloFresh?  I'd be interested in trying it out but I hate that they don't have a one meal option and you have to commit to a week first.



sefkhet said:


> I did; it's for new customers only and I've subscribed in the past, so it doesn't work for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicolispicoli (Oct 21, 2014)

I saw a spoiler for the October box and rejoined after only receiving one box (july 2014) before. I had no clue about the new cancellation pollicy until I came here, kind of a bummer. I got the October box and then took advantage of the $30 for 3 mystery boxes thing. Thought it would be a great value since I would likely get all new (to me) boxes. Well I figure I should go cancel since I have 4 boxes coming and it says I will receive November per the new cancellation policy. I thought it was odd that when I signed up, I couldn't see that policy noted anywhere. Must have been in small fine print....Should have come here first...like I usually do. I'll have glossyboxes coming out my ears soon.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Oct 22, 2014)

Got Awakening and Anti-Fade.  Anti-Fade was my top choice (my hair is naturally very light brown and, well, you can see my picture.  Fading is a huge problem!)


----------



## Kdlane (Oct 23, 2014)

Just got email tracking number.


----------



## dancersmum (Oct 24, 2014)

I got flush and it looks pretty - my daughter was thrilled with the nails inc!  My niece will be getting the perfume...pretty happy with glossy at the moment but still not convinced that I will renew.   November is my last paid for box and I guess we will see when more spoilers are released.

Glossy is the only sub I have that I will consider renewing (I'm keeping beautydna for sure though) but with all the changes they have made things are less flexible and I miss being able to buy reasonably priced gift boxes!  My daughter is sad as with the new pricing she isn't going to be getting extra boxes as a treat - the price difference makes it not a pocket money treat anymore but more of a luxury!


----------



## atomic (Nov 7, 2014)

I finally got my October box yesterday and for some reason, the Tarte and Nails Inc. products were replaced with a lip tar and highlighter from previous boxes. I'm kind of annoyed because those were the samples I was most looking forward to.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

